# Подольский военный госпиталь. М6-С на двух уровнях



## olenkasolo (20 Авг 2018)

Мне 32 года, были 2 грыжи на двух уровнях С5-С6-С7. Безуспешное консервативное лечение, 2 месяца онемения пальцев и ослабления правой руки.
17 августа 2018 грыжи удалены, установлены 2 импланта М6-С. 
Операция в подольском военном госпитале, врач Круглов И.А.
Онемение уменьшилось сразу, силу проверить не могу, пока осторожничаю. Но рука стала координированнее.
В госпитале чисто, обезболивание хорошее, медперсонал отличный,  еда нормальная, замечательный больничный парк.

Кому интересно - задавайте вопросы.


----------



## tankist (23 Авг 2018)

Лечились по полису или за деньги ?Если платно, то во сколько обошлось лечение?


----------



## olenkasolo (24 Авг 2018)

По полису импланты не выдают. 248 тысяч каждый имплант и 80 тысяч операция со стационаром (я не военная).
576 тыс...


----------



## DeNISST (24 Авг 2018)

Однако....дорого нынче здоровье и многим видимо не по карману быть здоровым.


----------



## Тт (24 Авг 2018)

Для провинции вообще неподъемные цифры.


----------



## DeNISST (24 Авг 2018)

Да у многих годовая з/п в провинции даже не дотягивает до этих сумм )


----------



## Baschirina (24 Авг 2018)

По квоте можно оперироваться. Тогда все бесплатно.


----------



## DeNISST (24 Авг 2018)

Baschirina написал(а):


> По квоте можно оперироваться. Тогда все бесплатно.


Только без м-6 В этом случае


----------



## olenkasolo (24 Авг 2018)

За деньги.  Я не военная, так что по прейскуранту. Звоните и узнаете стоимость в тот момент, как соберетесь ехать.
Врач Круглов - просто нереальный. Старается максимально и всесторонне помочь пациенту. И просто очень приятный человек.
Плюс я сразу еще в реанимации заметила уменьшение онемения.
Боли ушли быстро. Сейчас, через неделю после операции, это больше усталость.
Все врачи отделения внимательные спецы.

Мое почтение всему персоналу отделения.

Да, это больше моей годовой зп. Это большие деньги для всей моей семьи. Но без операции моя работоспособность  и просто нормальная жизнь вставала под жирный вопрос. 
Посуду помыл - будто кирпичи таскал.  Чистка картошки - будто ошкуривание дубового полена. Ничего не хотелось, сил ни на что не было, боли в плече и шее.

Пришлось "снять последние портки" и решаться.

Дороги импланты. Цена операции более чем адекватна.


----------



## Baschirina (24 Авг 2018)

DeNISST написал(а):


> Только без м-6 В этом случае


Наверное, каждому своё. Мне с кейджем прекрасно живётся ...вернее так: каждому свой нейрохирург. Я выбирала не имплант, а врача.


----------



## DeNISST (25 Авг 2018)

@olenkasolo, это понятно что последнее отдашь для здоровья и с этим никто не спорит, здоровья Вам.


----------



## Baschirina (25 Авг 2018)

Прошу не отчаиваться тех, кто планирует операцию! Озвученная сумма в разы меньше моего годового дохода. Более того компания, в которой я работаю, взяла бы на себя данные расходы. Я  думала над тем, чтобы делать операцию в Германии. В итоге - все бесплатно по квоте в Москве . И результат отличный. Не отчаивайтесь те, для кого озвученная сумма является неподъемной !


----------



## olenkasolo (26 Авг 2018)

17 августа прооперировалась в Подольском военном госпитале, врач Круглов Иван Александрович.
Сейчас я дома, сплю без воротника, ничего не болит. Сила и чувствительность в правой руке возвращаются.

Но вот будили меня в реанимации, и все "шейные" сутки мониторятся в реанимации. 
Потом в палату и встаешь. 
Отделение небольшое, чистое, в основном военные лежат,  никакого бардака. В общем, отличается от гражданских больниц в лучшую сторону. 

Установили мне два протеза М6 между С5-С6-С7.
Наблюдаем дальше.
Но по своим ощущениям - надо было резать сразу, как на мрт компрессия корешка выявилась. Все это бестолковое консервативное лечение вело только к продырявленным шприцами булкам и похудевшему кошельку. И лето про...рано.


----------



## Baschirina (26 Авг 2018)

@olenkasolo, у Вас ещё очень много будет впереди и зим, и вёсн! Не надо жалеть! Главное, что операция прошла успешно! Здоровья Вам! Теперь каждое лето будет ещё ярче и счастливей, как и вся жизнь, потому что без боли.


----------



## olenkasolo (21 Ноя 2018)

Baschirina написал(а):


> @olenkasolo, у Вас ещё очень много будет впереди и зим, и вёсн! Не надо жалеть! Главное, что операция прошла успешно! Здоровья Вам! Теперь каждое лето будет ещё ярче и счастливей, как и вся жизнь, потому что без боли.


У меня начался синдром Лермитта, невролог подтвердил, грустно это все. У вас не было этого?


----------



## Baschirina (21 Ноя 2018)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> У меня начался синдром Лермитта, невролог подтвердил, грустно это все. У вас не было этого?


Я даже не знаю такое слово ... пойду погуглю...


----------



## Александр_100 (21 Ноя 2018)

@olenkasolo, Как-то все странно. Синдром Лермитта - это действительно ранний признак рассеянного склероза. Но почему он вдруг открылся после операции? Что-то тут не сходится мне кажется. Это все таки я так полагаю спайки наверное так раздражают нервы. Операция и РС это вообще две не совместимые вещи.

@olenkasolo,


> РС не является единственным условием, что приводит к появлению знака Лермитта. Синдром также может случиться при других расстройствах, связанных с верхней части спинного мозга, а также людям с острой нехваткой витамина B12. Радиационное повреждение спинного мозга, шейный спондилез, грыжа шейного диска, опухоли спинного мозга могут провоцировать симптом Лермитта. Врач, который будет осматривать вас при жалобе прострелов по позвоночнику, когда вы крутите головой, должен учесть и вероятность наличия рассеянного склероза. При отрицательном результате, РС исключается. Назначаются обследования и соответствующее лечение после.
> Знак Лермитта может вызываться не только рассеянным склерозом. Если вы устали, организм испытал серьезную нагрузку, перегрелись на солнышке, долго парились в бане симптом может проявиться. Это также может произойти, если у вас имеются проблемы со спиной.


----------



## Baschirina (21 Ноя 2018)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> У меня начался синдром Лермитта, невролог подтвердил, грустно это все. У вас не было этого?


Не было.


----------



## olenkasolo (26 Ноя 2018)

Baschirina написал(а):


> Не было.



Короче, никто вообще не знает, что это. И на Лермитта не совсем похоже.


----------



## Baschirina (27 Ноя 2018)

А симптомы-то какие у Вас? Что беспокоит?


----------



## olenkasolo (27 Ноя 2018)

@Baschirina, ток в ногах при наклоне головы вперед и подергивания в руках-ногах.


----------



## olenkasolo (27 Ноя 2018)

Baschirina написал(а):


> А симптомы-то какие у Вас? Что беспокоит?


после однократного финлепсина это дрожание почти исчезло. Ни фига не понимаю...


----------



## olenkasolo (28 Ноя 2018)

Не буду засорять тему.
Скажу лишь, что Круглов принял на послеоперационную консультацию, на вопросы в вайбере отвечает.
Могу однозначно рекомендовать этого хирурга и госпиталь. 
Всем доброго здравия!


----------



## Baschirina (29 Ноя 2018)

@olenkasolo, и что говорит Круглов?

Он Вас предупреждал о возможных последствиях перед операцией? Мне мой нейрохирург сказал, что могут отказать руки-ноги...


----------



## olenkasolo (29 Ноя 2018)

Baschirina написал(а):


> И что говорит Круглов?



Что все рефлексы в норме, на КТ сдавлений нет, имплант прирос (не знаю, как сказать). Можно физкультурить начинать. От дрожи попить тебантин.

Про отказ рук-ног речи не было, не было у них такого ни у кого. Отказать когда? Сразу после операции или потом?

Тульский нейрохирург тоже сказал, не видит отклонений, а это все - на уровне моих ощущений без неврологических нарушений. "Живите обычно без запредельных нагрузок. То есть, не надо стоять на голове, носить на 5 этаж батареи и давать кому-то нырять со своих плеч".

Просто невольно мнительным становишься и очень прислушиваешься к себе после этого всего.


----------



## Baschirina (29 Ноя 2018)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> Про отказ рук-ног речи не было, не было у них такого ни у кого. Отказать когда? Сразу после операции или потом?


Отказ рук и ног сразу после операции может быть. Было или не было - не столь важно . Всегда бывает первый раз... ((( меня об этом только Горожанин и предупредил ( я была на консультации ещё у двух нейрохирургов до операции),  добавив уверенно, что будут запускать. И я поверила, что если что , то он запустит. Он мне вселил такую уверенность , что после операции у меня и сомнений не было, что могут быть какие-либо отклонения , раз руки и ноги работают ))) психосоматика творит чудеса )))


----------



## olenkasolo (29 Ноя 2018)

@Baschirina, меня уверяли, что через три мес начну тренироваться и через полгода буду в строю. Сегодня, через 3,5 месяца, впервые вышла на тренировку. В лайт-режиме пока. Но сила и координация в руках нормальная, болей не замечено. Посмотрим завтра, как будут ощущения. Голова прошла хоть. Болела че то. Пью рекомендованный тебантин.

Мне ничего такого не говорили, а согласие на операцию я через строчку читала. Проснулась я еще с трубкой интубационной, вытащили, попросили пошевелиться. Все работало.


----------



## Baschirina (2 Дек 2018)

Из всех нейрохирургов больно один Горожанин говорил , что операция серьёзная, что возможны серьёзные осложнения и что он будет при этих осложнениях делать. Все другие говорили , что операция ерундовая, что на потоке и осложнений быть не может... Думаю, что в этой ситуации Горожанин был единственным нейрохирургом,  кто говорил правду ... пусть и горькую.. при этом очень уверенно объяснял, как он будет устранять возможные осложнения , если они возникнут.


----------



## Baschirina (2 Дек 2018)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> @Baschirina,
> 
> Меня уверяли, что через три мес начну тренироваться и через полгода буду в строю. Сегодня, через 3,5 месяца, впервые вышла на тренировку. В лайт-режиме пока. Но сила и координация в руках нормальная, болей не замечено. Посмотрим завтра, как будут ощущения. Голова прошла хоть. Болела че то. Пью рекомендованный тебантин.


Через три месяца я пришла к Горожанину со снимком шеи , чтобы он посмотрел, как встал имплант. Имплант встал отлично, и он мне разрешил летать на самолётах и сказал, что теперь я здоровый человек и могу заниматься всеми видами спорта, избегая парашютного ))) это было только спустя 3 месяца после операции, когда он проверил свою работу и то, как мой организм воспринял его работу и имплант . Как можно обещать такие вещи до операции? У знакомого сердце остановилось , когда аппендицит вырезали ...


----------



## olenkasolo (2 Дек 2018)

По части того, что мне обещали - все работает. Рука восстановилась, бегать могу, на тренировке была, даже координация не испортилась - пасую вполне себе ровно не смотря на полугодовой перерыв.
Но вот эта хрень в ноги, может, это не от операции даже, а оти других проблем в спине... Имплант стоит нормально. КТ даже делала.

А что говорили вам о возможных осложнениях и методах устранения?


----------



## Baschirina (2 Дек 2018)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> А что говорили вам о возможных осложнениях и методах устранения?


Операция была в  2016 году. Помню только, что говорил, что операция непростая , что будет стоять имплант, а это инородное тело. Что непредсказуемо , как мое тело воспримет имплант. Объяснял всю сложность ... что сразу после операции будет лфк. Помню, что сказал , что одно из осложнений - это отказ рук и ног. Я была так напугана этим, что другое даже не запомнила ... я явно себя представила прикованной к постели. Но Горожанин очень уверенно ответил, что в этом случае будет запускать работу рук и ног. Я его спросила, получался ли у него этот запуск ранее. Он ответил утвердительно и убежал оперировать какого-то важного профессора, во время операции которого его телевидение снимало... ещё помню, что когда он давал мне консультацию , то его постоянно дёргали , что профессор уже на столе и телевидение уже ждёт. На что он отвечал, что у него сейчас пациент , которому он даёт консультацию. Меня это так поразило, что он не делит пациентов на важных профессоров и девочку с улицы, а уж до телевидения ему вообще дела не было ... ответив на все мои вопросы, Горожанин передал меня своему коллеге - молодому и прогрессивному специалисту и убежал делать операцию профессору. Вот он говорил, что операции боятся нечего и что на его памяти ни у кого никаких осложнений не было ...


----------



## Mr.Tomaks (15 Дек 2018)

Прооперировался в Подольске у Круглова И.А. Могу его рекомендовать на все 100%.До него был у 6-ти нейрохирургов,включая испанского НХ.


----------



## olenkasolo (15 Дек 2018)

@Mr.Tomaks, а вы шею или поясницу ремонтировали?


----------



## olenkasolo (15 Дек 2018)

Никто из врачей причину прострелов не видит. Миелопатии нет (делала МРТ), патологических рефлексов тоже. Смотрим дальше.


----------



## Mr.Tomaks (15 Дек 2018)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> А вы шею или поясницу ремонтировали?


Чинил поясницу.У вас 3 месяца есть с момента операции?И как долго у вас были проблемы до операции?


----------



## olenkasolo (15 Дек 2018)

@Mr.Tomaks, есть три месяца. 17 августа была.
До операции первое обострение в сентябре 2016. После слабость руки постепенно прошла, жила я в обычном режиме. И до мая 2018 проблем не было.
Потом обострение с болями, его сняли. Но вскоре онемела и ослабла рука, выпал ряд движений. До операции проблема онемения была 2 месяца и консервативно не снималась. Я боялась за то, что правая рука такой и останется...


----------



## Mr.Tomaks (15 Дек 2018)

@olenkasolo, а была,я динамику перед операцией смотрел с И.А. ,выяснилось что можно было и в 2016 оперировать.А так я промучался дико,куча выброшенных денег,времени,сил,болей,и тд...просто выкинул из жизни два года...Даже не хочу вспоминать...


----------



## olenkasolo (15 Дек 2018)

В 2016  я не в теме была. При явных корешковых болях мне поставили остеохондроз и выписали с рекомендацией жить обычной жизнью. Ни снимка, ничего. Я гоняла в волейбол, на сборы ездила с приличными нагрузками для обычного человека. Ремонт делала, поднимала тяжёлые вещи. А когда почувствовала знакомые боли - поняла, что ...опа. И сама пошла на МРТ. В неврологии сняли боль и на этот раз рекомендовали жить, как инвалид. Потом после выписки ослабела рука, выкинутые деньги и нервы на конс.лечение, сотня дырок в булках.
В результате 2 импланта и бешеные деньги для моей семьи.
А два года назад может и одним бы обошлись.

Снимка в 2016 не было.


----------



## Mr.Tomaks (15 Дек 2018)

Мне тоже говорили почти все время,что у меня нету показаний к операции,и что проблем не видят никаких,типо грыжа мне не мешает и тд...типо другие проблемы у меня,правда какие именно проблемы,никто не говорил,все тыкали пальцем в небо,а может быть у вас это,давайте сделаем это,давайте сделаем то...Понимаю вас прекрасно.Я интуитивно понял,что мне срочно нужна операция,тк ходить стал меньше в разы и боли неуходили никуда и ничем не снимались....Печально конечно,когда врачи зарабатывают бабки и не хотят помогать и разбираться правильно...


----------



## olenkasolo (15 Дек 2018)

@Mr.Tomaks, после операции проблемы ушли, почти 3 мес все отлично было, а потом этот симптом Лермитта начался. И никто не знает, отчего.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Дек 2018)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> @Mr.Tomaks, после операции проблемы ушли, почти 3 мес все отлично было, а потом этот симптом Лермитта начался. И никто не знает, отчего.


Так вроде уже все обсудили. В результате операции изменилась биомеханика движений позвоночника. Наверняка даже рост увеличился после операции, уж не говоря про увеличение подвижности от прежней нормы. 
Пока движения были ограничены, в первые три месяца, все было не заметно. По мере увеличения подвижности, натяжение спинномозговых оболочек увеличилось и при определённых движениях и положениях - происходит их растяжение-боль.


Mr.Tomaks написал(а):


> Мне тоже говорили почти все время,что у меня нету показаний к операции,и что проблем не видят никаких,типо грыжа мне не мешает и тд...типо другие проблемы у меня,правда какие именно проблемы,никто не говорил,все тыкали пальцем в небо,а может быть у вас это,давайте сделаем это,давайте сделаем то...Понимаю вас прекрасно.Я интуитивно понял,что мне срочно нужна операция,тк ходить стал меньше в разы и боли неуходили никуда и ничем не снимались....Печально конечно,когда врачи зарабатывают бабки и не хотят помогать и разбираться правильно...


Показания к операции строго определены. Единственный момент когда врачи уговаривают пойти на операцию- это неотложные состояния, условно, когда писяем в штаны.
Даже нарастание слабости и не купируемая боль, это лишь основание преложить операцию.
Плановые показания и тем более профилактические, это то, что решает сам пациент, учитывая смертность от наркоза 1:200 000 во Франции, ухудшение ситуации в 1 проценте и синдром неудачных операций - 3-15%. Указанные проценты -имхо, по результатам моих пациентов, которых мы вовремя отправляем или вовремя предлагаем подумать об операции, приводя вот эти цифры.
Врачам приходится сталкиваться именно с этими процентными пациентами, поскольку все удачи к ним возвращаются редко. Незачем.
Нам попроще, у нас ещё и реабилитация после операции и мы может посчитать удачи и неудачи, а врач в поликлинике живет только статистикой из интернета, а на не лучшая.


----------



## Mr.Tomaks (15 Дек 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, в моей ситуации,я не был ни разу в поликлинике бесплатной по месту жительства.Куча неврологов,остеопатов,ортопедов,травматологов,массажистов,мануальщиков,увт-специалистов,профессоров,кандидатов медицинских наук,психотерапевтов,иглорефлексотерапевтов,и тд могу перечислять долго...все были платные ,в известных клиниках ,нейрохирург который сказал,зачем я к нему пришел вообще,типо что у меня все окей...у них помимо статистики должно быть желание помочь пациенту,тк не по полису ОМС я к ним ходил,они за это деньги получают.Но хороших специалистов очень и очень и очень мало...это печально...Просто например,в Испании,увидев мою ситуацию,мне сказали,что операция и мой вопрос решен,когда я сказал,что консервативно уже полтора года и никаких сдвигов ,а только хуже.Причем не за деньги,а оплачивала страховка.И у людей не было заинтересованности заработать,а хотелось мне помочь,когда видели как я передвигаюсь...Хотелось чтобы в России такое отношение было к пациентам,клятву гиппократу раньше давали и стыдились ,если кто то накосячил или не помог,а сейчас все по другому...деньги...деньги...


----------



## olenkasolo (15 Дек 2018)

Прикол в том, что ограничения подвижности у меня не было, когда боль прошла. Была малоподвижная правая рука - чтобы руку перевернуть в некоторых положениях, ее надо было брать в другую руку. Я дико уставала даже от мытья посуды, чистка картохи напоминала ошкуривание дубового полена. Благо, на своей инженерной работе мышку я держала левой рукой.
Усталость была дичайшая от всего. Невозможность жить прежней жизнью и нормально вести быт. А обслуги у меня нет. Наверное, можно было и без операции существовать.
После операции за месяц рука стала почти нормальной: я снова смогла даже фантазию-экспромт Шопена играть (очень быстрое муз. Произведение со сложным ритмом). Смогла стричь себе ногти нормально и трусы двумя руками надевать, пардон за подробности.
Каковы были мои показания?
Если забить на симптом Лермитта, то в остальном я вполне нормальная.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Дек 2018)

Покажите снимки до и после.
Операцию не делают на подвижных позвонках, в Вашем случае.


----------



## olenkasolo (15 Дек 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, в моем? Или нашего собеседника? Нестабильности у меня не было, если речь обо мне.
Доктор, спасибо, что отвечаете нам, параноикам) Я нынче точно не в себе.
Снимки сейчас не при мне. Загружу


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Дек 2018)

Конечно Вам.
Вот это все про Ваш синдром.
Так вроде уже все обсудили. В результате операции изменилась биомеханика движений позвоночника. Наверняка даже рост увеличился после операции, уж не говоря про увеличение подвижности от прежней нормы. 
Пока движения были ограничены, в первые три месяца, все было не заметно. По мере увеличения подвижности, натяжение спинномозговых оболочек увеличилось и при определённых движениях и положениях - происходит их растяжение-боль.


----------



## olenkasolo (18 Дек 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, в общем, одна таблетка финлепсина в день здорово сглаживала симптомы. Три недели так пила, сказали на полтаблетки в день переходить и отменять. И симптомы опять заметны. Мурашки и постоянные дёргания в ногах. Если отменять, так и буду дергаться, видимо. На работе очень мешает сосредоточиться это бурление. Смысл тогда этого финлепсина был...  Или его пожизненно пить? Он тератогенный. И не мечтать уже о ребенке? ЛФК делаю.
А если я ещё ненароком нагрузку увеличу и растяну эти оболочки или что там, меня сшибать этим током с ног не начнет?

Вы простите меня за приставания, пожалуйста, больше никто мне не отвечает на эти вопросы просто.


----------



## Пискарева (18 Дек 2018)

Вам бы успокоиться, меньше обращать внимание на симптомы, может и постепенно все устаканилось бы. Но сама по себе знаю, что это практически невозможно, пока что-то гудит, стреляет, болит. Может успокоительных в рацион ввести, пока до па не дошло?


----------



## olenkasolo (18 Дек 2018)

@Пискарева, так финлепсин и есть по совместительству от психоза)
Пьешь больше, симптомов нет, все по фиг. Снижаешь дозу, лезут симптомы и паранойя. Прям сама себя бешу в эти моменты.


----------



## Александр_100 (19 Дек 2018)

@olenkasolo, Вам надо медитацию, техники дыхания осваивать, чтобы нервы были спокойнее. Это вместо таблеток.


----------



## olenkasolo (19 Дек 2018)

@Александр_100, мои нервы в полном порядке, когда симптомов нет. А то получается как дед со склерозом и поносом. Понос остался, но дед о нем не помнит.
Медитации раздражают и все это прочее, лфк еще перевариваю и делаю.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Вам надо медитацию, техники дыхания осваивать, чтобы нервы были спокойнее. Это вместо таблеток.


Очень скептически отношусь к этому. Немного поизучала вопрос и как-то не зашло.


----------



## olenkasolo (17 Фев 2019)

Обновлю отзыв. Работаю почти полный день, катаюсь на лыжах, играю в волейбол, музицирую на пианино. Рука нормальная, болей нет.

Симптомы неприятные прошли, когда начала много двигаться. В общем, три месяца прошло, отрываем зад от дивана и расшевеливаемся. Всем доброго здравия!


----------



## olenkasolo (18 Фев 2019)

О. И еще надо поаккуратнее с приступами аппетита. После операции через месяц у меня начался сладкий жор. Без шарлотки, съеденной единолично, день был слегка не полным. К прежнему объему движения вернулась месяцам к 5 после операции. В итоге - 4 набранных кило, что при моем скромном росте 168 см ощутимо.


----------



## olenkasolo (18 Мар 2019)

7 мес после операции. Самочувствие отличное, играю в свой волейбол, сила в руке полная по ощущениям (ну подачу подаю как раньше, сильная довольно, сниму видео как-нибудь для понимания).
Ездила к Круглову недавно, осмотр, показ снимков, все в норме. Хирург всегда отвечает на сообщения в вайбер, доступен для звонка в неоперационное время, больных не бросает, что немаловажно.

Неприятных симптомов никаких нет.
Только нажратые 4 кг пока при мне. Но это уже другая тема)


----------



## elena2015 (18 Мар 2019)

@Mr.Tomaks, кого можете посоветовать из Нейрохирург в, не только в России. Пожение критическое. 2операции на поясни ном с установкой металлоконструкций(у пекарского,а потом в санкт-петербурге) без результата. Сильнейшие боли. 
А теперь ещё и шея. Консерват. лечение не помогает. Причину не находят ни по пояснице, ни по шее. Уже отчаялась. 
А в Германию Вы не обращались? 
Ищу врача


----------



## Mr.Tomaks (19 Мар 2019)

@elena2015, ответил в ЛС


----------



## olenkasolo (11 Июн 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Конечно Вам.
> Вот это все про Ваш синдром.
> Так вроде уже все обсудили. В результате операции изменилась биомеханика движений позвоночника. Наверняка даже рост увеличился после операции, уж не говоря про увеличение подвижности от прежней нормы.
> Пока движения были ограничены, в первые три месяца, все было не заметно. По мере увеличения подвижности, натяжение спинномозговых оболочек увеличилось и при определённых движениях и положениях - происходит их растяжение-боль.


Здравствуйте. Периодически беспокоит плечо после тренировок и ощущение усталости во всей правой руке. Слабости и онемения нет. Скорее всего это все следствие давних спортивных перегрузов и сейчас все это расшевелилось активно с увеличением нагрузок. Но можно пару советов именно от вас? В мск буду в июле, постараюсь к вам попасть. 
Закачивать? Растягивать? Ощущение напряжения и усталости в мышцах от шеи справа и до внешней стороны ладони. Когда много двигаешься - все хорошо, но я работаю по 8 часов сидя и это печаль.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июн 2019)

"Плечо волейболиста". Растягивать. Закачивать с резинкой на удержанием больше, чем на разведение.
Если будете, напомните, это надо показать!


----------



## olenkasolo (11 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо! У нас многие делают эти упражнения. Но судя по количеству больных плеч делают не правильно...


----------



## olenkasolo (24 Июн 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> "Плечо волейболиста". Растягивать. Закачивать с резинкой на удержанием больше, чем на разведение.
> Если будете, напомните, это надо показать!


Здравствуйте, доктор!
Как реанимировать "плечо волейболиста" за две недели? Оно не совсем дохлое, но и от нормального далеко. Что  пить и что делать и не делать? Это к неврологу или травматологу? Слабости мышц и онемения нет, но есть как бы усталость периодически в предплечье и боль в самом плече. С чего начать? (Раньше я просто забивала на подобное и не лечила. Жила месяцок как левша и норм)...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2019)

Хорошая физиотерапия и если не больно - закачивать с резинкой на удержанием больше, чем на разведение.


----------



## Александр_100 (26 Июн 2019)

@olenkasolo, Я думаю у вас там проблемы чисто с мышцами. Нужен массаж - миопрессура. Убрать все уплотнения в мышцах вокруг плеча.
А причина это неравномерная нагрузка в течении дня к сожалению. Та же самая история у меня только со всем телом. Я теперь понимаю когда образуется этот МФС и ТТ точки. Он образуется именно тогда, когда мы сидим в статической позе и кровоснабжение тела плохое, все зажато.
По сути вам просто нужно после каждой физической нагрузки делать массаж проблемных мышц, т.е. мышц которые больше всего нагружаются, чтобы не происходило застоя в последышем сидячем положении.
Где найти массажиста? Дешевле и проще самому себе делать руками, мячиком и т.п.


----------



## olenkasolo (29 Июн 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Хорошая физиотерапия и если не больно - закачивать с резинкой на удержанием больше, чем на разведение.


В плече нашлось повреждение сухожилия надостной мышцы и проявления бурсита. Доигралась.
Мрт шеи в норме, 10.5 мес после операции.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июн 2019)

Плечо волейболиста.


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Июл 2019)

@olenkasolo, К сожалению как не крути после 30 лет организм начинает разваливаться потихоньку и любые динамические нагрузки еще больше ускоряют этот процесс. 
С начало плече, потом коленки и т.п.
В какой-то момент понимаешь, что лучше по меньше перегружаться. Особенно когда есть с одной стороны сидячая работа 8 часов, а с другой стороны очень подвижная динамическая нагрузка - в сумме это отличная среда для разрушения организма.
Я это понял на собственно опыте. Только у меня вместо волейбола в свое время были упражнения с лопатой в огороде, заливка фундамента  - стройка кроче.
На эти грабли с неравномерной нагрузкой наступают практически все в определенном возрасте в определенных видах деятельности.
По этому лично мое мнение если работа сидячая, то лучше заниматься в свободное от работы время гимнастикой, возможно на тренажерах каких-то, велосипед и т.п., но без ударно-динамической нагрузки.
Хотя я понима, что очень хочется. У  мен тоже такое было - хочу, но болячка заставила со многим расстаться навсегда.


----------



## olenkasolo (1 Июл 2019)

@Александр_100, ну поиграю, до скольки лет здоровья хватит. Удовольствие от чего-то тоже надо получать.
Хожу на массаж, уже лучше становится.
Отпуск, никакой работы. Лежу и хожу, прелесть. И выспалась.


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Июл 2019)

@olenkasolo, понимаю. Жизнь без удовольствия это не жизнь! Сам столкнулся с тем, что жизнь периодами превращается в ад!
Вот в отпуск как раз можно и по играть. Я когда летом живу на даче месяц, то вполне неплохо себя восстанавливаю потихоньку и даже начинаю делать какую-то физическую работу. А все потому, что перестаешь длительно сидеть и начинаешь активно двигаться ежедневно. Нагрузка становится более равномерной.
А массаж кстати я себе сам делаю каждый день иногда по несколько раз в день - руками, мячиком резиновым твердым. Сколько кому не пытался рассказывать, показывать, люди не хотят не могут и т.п., не понимаю почему, этот же так просто. Причем ты же себя лучше знаешь, чем любой массажист. И степень давления тоже можешь рассчитать лучше, чтобы было терпимо. Либо нужен профессионал, а он дорого обычно берет, да его еще и нет рядом.
Т.е. по сути нужно делать не массаж, а миопрессуру.


----------



## olenkasolo (8 Июл 2019)

10.5 мес после операции. Была на спортивном просмотре, вкратце говоря. 2 дня, 2 тренировки в день по 2 часа. Полет отличный. Стоило сесть на работе... И снова захотелось на массаж и тренировку.


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Июл 2019)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> 10.5 мес после операции. Была на спортивном просмотре, вкратце говоря. 2 дня, 2 тренировки в день по 2 часа. Полет отличный. Стоило сесть на работе... И снова захотелось на массаж и тренировку.


Образ жизни. Нужно двигаться. А сидячая работа это вред! Я давно её проклинаю эту работу, а она все меня мучает.


----------



## olenkasolo (27 Июл 2019)

Была в спортивном кемпе неделю. Пляжный волейбол 2 раза в день по 2 часа. Как же хорошо и нигде ныло...
Боюсь на работу идти.
17 августа год с операции.


----------



## Александр_100 (27 Июл 2019)

@olenkasolo, движение жизнь! А сидячая работа - ВРЕД!


----------



## olenkasolo (18 Авг 2019)

Год с операции. Я и забыла. Думаю, результат можно считать отличным, если человек забыл.
Шея почти не беспокоит. Только при долгих статичных позах с опущенной головой. 
Есть неприятные ощущения в руке, но это от поврежденного на соревнованиях в июне плеча, как мне сказали. Собираюсь на осмотр к Круглову, как съезжу - отпишусь в теме.


----------



## 32Ольга (19 Авг 2019)

@olenkasolo, я думаю у каждого здорового человека болит шея/грудной отдел/поясница от статичных поз. Так что можете считать себя выздоровевшей! Поздравляю!


----------



## Александр_100 (19 Авг 2019)

@olenkasolo, все мы бы так вылечиться, тем кто на этом форуме сидит! Но это к сожалению большая редкость!


----------



## Север (19 Авг 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Все мы бы так вылечиться, тем кто на этом форуме сидит! Но это к сожалению большая редкость!



Удачная операция на ШОП уже давно -норма. Тем более ADR -C, уже «золотой стандарт»
Но по протезированию ПОП катастрофически мало отзывов. Шея не показатель успешности. Показатель успешности - массовые успешные отзывы о протезировании поясничных дисков. Где эти массовые отзывы? Нет. По М6 L, и др. дискам пока очень все неоднозначно. Если не сказать печально.


----------



## Александр_100 (20 Авг 2019)

@Север,
С поясницей да, я знаю, там М6 почему-то не работает также успешно как в шеи! Я думаю это связано с разной степенью подвижности позвонков.
Сложное это сочленение в тазу двух ног с шарнирами и все это на позвоночник крепится.


----------



## olenkasolo (20 Авг 2019)

32Ольга написал(а):


> @olenkasolo, я думаю у каждого здорового человека болит шея/грудной отдел/поясница от статичных поз. Так что можете считать себя выздоровевшей! Поздравляю!


Спасибо!
Я, гордо задрав новехонькую титановую шею, берегов не видя, провалилась вчера ногой в дырку в подземном переходе. Потянула какие-то мышцы сверху колена. 
Смотрите под ноги, друзья!

Если кому нужно - Круглов в отпуске, к нему после 16 сентября.


----------



## olenkasolo (27 Сен 2019)

Прошел год и месяц после операции, живу прежней жизнью. Работаю, играю в волейбол с периодическами поездками с тренировками 2 р в день, делаю домашние дела (без поднятия более 10 кг все же).

Если не придираться к мелочам, то от себя прежней не отличаюсь

Ездила к Круглову сегодня, долго смотрел снимки, задал вопросы, все нормально в общем. Больше ездить не нужно вроде.
На сидячей работе чаще вставать разминаться, спорт продолжать.


DeNISST написал(а):


> Да у многих годовая з/п в провинции даже не дотягивает до этих сумм )


Моя годовая зп тоже не дотягивает до этих сумм. Но на работе дали компенсацию частичную.


----------



## Александр_100 (28 Сен 2019)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> Моя годовая зп тоже не дотягивает до этих сумм. Но на работе дали компенсацию частичную.


Хорошая у вас работа!


----------



## olenkasolo (30 Сен 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Хорошая у вас работа!


В этом плане да. Но сидячая.


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Окт 2019)

Идеальной работы наверное не бывает!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Окт 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Идеальной работы наверное не бывает!


Инструктор ЛФК!


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Окт 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, точно! Согласен на 100%! Лучшая работа! Туда же можно отнести инструкторов по йоги, пилатесу, просто гимнастики без фанатизма где конечно.


----------



## olenkasolo (17 Янв 2020)

1 год 5 мес с операции.
Полет нормальный.
Шея в норме, особо нечего о ней сказать. Разминаю. В идеале лфк ее забрасывать, чтобы не затекала.
Лыжи в Туле в этом году невозможны, хожу только на волейбол.
Не в норме плечо с бурситом и все те же лишние 4 кг, как мешок с отрубями.
Как бы перестать жрать?


----------



## tankist (17 Янв 2020)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> ...
> Как бы перестать жрать?


Начать пить.


----------



## olenkasolo (17 Янв 2020)

Неплохой совет)))


----------



## tankist (17 Янв 2020)

Обращайтесь))


----------



## olenkasolo (17 Янв 2020)

tankist написал(а):


> Обращайтесь))


Вы меня сбиваете с пути истинного, а.
Да вы провокатор!

А в полочке одинокая бутылочка красного)


----------



## tankist (17 Янв 2020)

Ну так составьте ей компанию))


----------



## olenkasolo (17 Янв 2020)

Держусь. Стою лфк делаю, после вчерашнего развнедельного волейбола мяско болит.
Трещу на всю кухню костями)


----------



## tankist (17 Янв 2020)

Самое время для бокала красного сухого. И жареного мяса добрый кусок! После тренировки самое то.


----------



## olenkasolo (17 Янв 2020)

У меня в кухне ремонт и мясо жарить нечем. Завтра буду жарить свое мясо на ремонтном поприще. Аккуратненько, разумеется.


----------



## tankist (17 Янв 2020)

Без фанатизма.


----------



## Пискарева (20 Янв 2020)

4 кг лишние.... Я тут опомнилась, и поняла, что на мне уже 15 лишних висит. Жрать от этого меньше не хочется...


----------



## Виктор-72 (20 Янв 2020)

Пискарева написал(а):


> Жрать от этого меньше не хочется...


Мне помогает кем-то сказанная фраза - есть, чтобы жить, а не жить, чтобы жрать.


----------



## olenkasolo (20 Янв 2020)

Пискарева написал(а):


> 4 кг лишние.... Я тут опомнилась, и поняла, что на мне уже 15 лишних висит. Жрать от этого меньше не хочется...


В общем, ограничиваюсь... Надо физкультуру добавлять. Раньше зимой лыжи были регулярно, раза 3-4 в неделю, а то и 5, а сейчас ни снега, ни лыж, провал на этом поприще полный.


----------



## InnaInna (24 Янв 2020)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Мне помогает кем-то сказанная фраза - есть, чтобы жить, а не жить, чтобы жрать.


А мне помогает фраза: «хочешь поесть - попей!»


----------



## olenkasolo (25 Янв 2020)

InnaInna написал(а):


> А мне помогает фраза: «хочешь поесть - попей!»


В отпуске пойду щитовидку проверю. Спать охота постоянно, не ешь - сил нет.


----------



## горошек (25 Янв 2020)

InnaInna написал(а):


> А мне помогает фраза: «хочешь поесть - попей!»


А мне нет. После того как попьешь и кишочки промоются ещё больше есть хочется. Лишних 2 кг. Но для меня это критично, в любимых платьях живот выпирает. Всегда хорошо держалась, а тут прям не получается. У меня когда жизнь тяжёлая, я ем, чтоб не сдохнуть. А сейчас ещё подвожу себе мотив для еды тем, что многие болячки и состояния могут быть при нехватке того или иного вещества. А как в инет по их нормам заглянешь, так и не знаешь, как всё это вместить в свою дневную калорийность. Ну и, высокая двигательная активность это сейчас не для меня. Хорошо худеется на сильных стрессах, но уж нет, лучше тогда толстым быть.


----------



## olenkasolo (14 Авг 2020)

Обновлю, пока не забыла.
17 августа будет 2 года моей новой шее.
Полет нормальный. Волейбольный кемп в отпуске с тренировками и играми по 4-5 ч в день прошел хорошо, соревнования с мужским ударом мяча мне в лобешник тоже. Так что пока норм, живу и надеюсь на лучшее.


----------



## olenkasolo (18 Апр 2021)

Обновлю. Полет нормальный, шея ведет себя хорошо. 9 месяц беременности, я тушка 100-100-100, где будем делать талию)


----------



## olenkasolo (19 Апр 2021)

Не знаю, есть ли прямая связь с операцией, но шея так не хрустит больше. Раньше утром можно было голову повернуть и трещать на всю комнату, сейчас этого нет.
Шрам за почти 3 года стал выглядеть хуже, расползся и стал темнее. На функционал шеи это не влияет, но в перспективе думаю подправить это дело.


----------



## Руся (19 Апр 2021)

Как приятно читать, когда у людей все хорошо
Это вселяет надежду.
А то как правило пишут те, у кого проблемы. А у кого хорошо-сделали и про форум забыли.


----------



## olenkasolo (20 Апр 2021)

@Руся, я пишу, потому что помню ту растерянность и беспомощность от метаний и страха. Надеюсь, мой опыт будет кому-то полезен. Он не абсолютен, но имеет место быть. Были и проблемы мес через 3, в моих темах все описано. Что-то скрывать и приукрашивать не буду, тут у людей судьбоносные решения принимаются. Ведь здоровье - это основа основ.

И мне предстоят роды, это напряг всего тела, волнуюсь. Хоть я и вернулась к прежним спортивным нагрузкам, тут совсем иначе, монотонное длительное напряжение. Может, дамы напишут, кто рожал после операций таких, как прошло.


----------



## горошек (20 Апр 2021)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> Может, дамы напишут, кто рожал после операций таких, как прошло.


Такие точно есть, надеюсь, откликнутся. Но все равно, роды процесс очень индивидуальный, и даже у одной и той же женщины может проходить по-разному. У вас вроде вторые роды? Ну, дай Бог, пройдут легко! Моя знакомая первого ребёнка весом 2800 еле родила, а второго 5-и килограммового родила как выплюнула, только пальто снять успела.
Но я ещё помню, что шею вы свою убили ещё и тем, что таскали на ней первого ребёнка. И так случается у многих. Уход за подрастающим малышом порой бывает сложнее самих родов. Ну, сами знаете, и наклониться где-то приходится, и на руках носить и т п. У меня есть опыт только по тому, как организовать жизненное пространство, когда малыш уже на ножки встанет, чтоб не поднимать его, когда он уже начинает прилично весить. Правда, не знаю, как тут убрать психологический фактор. Внучка из меня веревки вьёт. У мамы, и даже у папы, сама в коляску, например, залезает, а у меня нет. Может встать посередине дороги и сказать: а теперь неси меня! А она хоть и худенькая, но высокая и без одежды даже уже весит 13 кг. Конечно, можно и отказать, но вот не делаю этого почему-то.... Ну мне уж всё к одному концу. А вы себя потом в этом плане поберегите, и легкого и удачного вам родоразрешения и здорового малыша!


----------



## Руся (20 Апр 2021)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> Я пишу, потому что помню ту растерянность и беспомощность от метаний и страха. Надеюсь, мой опыт будет кому-то полезен. Он не абсолютен, но имеет место быть. Были и проблемы мес через 3, в моих темах все описано. Что-то скрывать и приукрашивать не буду, тут у людей судьбоносные решения принимаются. Ведь здоровье - это основа основ.


Вот как раз я и говорю о том, как это важно. И люди не просто растеряны, но и тратят большие денежные ресурсы по незнанию куда бежать, в какую сторону (как я), хорошо, если не навредят себе мануальщиками или остеопатами.. Теперь, я понимаю, что многих трат можно было избежать, если бы я раньше нашла этот форум.


----------



## Catherine8 (20 Апр 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Внучка из меня веревки вьёт. У мамы, и даже у папы, сама в коляску, например, залезает, а у меня нет. Может встать посередине дороги и сказать: а теперь неси меня! А она хоть и худенькая, но высокая и без одежды даже уже весит 13 кг. Конечно, можно и отказать, но вот не делаю этого почему-то.... Ну мне уж всё к одному концу. А вы себя потом в этом плане поберегите, и легкого и удачного вам родоразрешения и здорового малыша!


О, я понимаю, о чем вы. У меня когда племянник родился, я знала, что нельзя поднимать, но деток своих нет и так хотелось и помочь, и покачать. И тепеоь имеем то, что имеем. Просто думаю, 15 лет жила после операции, а потом оп и всё так вышло. Что изменилось? А стала малыша на ручках носить, и невозможно было устоять. Очень жалею, что сейчас боли столько, что не могу с ним играть и заниматься так, как хотелось бы.


----------



## горошек (20 Апр 2021)

@Catherine8, ну, дочь себя все же бережёт, хотя и уделяет дочке много времени. Пообниматься можно и лёжа и сидя, теперь уже малышка многое может сделать самостоятельно. Это я себя уже не очень берегу, хотя тоже теперь уже не довожу до состояния, чтоб жизнь не мила была, а ей себя беречь нужно. Но когда внучка была поменьше, я всегда была рядом, таскала ее в основном я и сдавала дежурство только папе, который приходит с работы поздно. Вам тоже надо было поберечься, конечно. Но.... если б знать где упасть.....


----------



## olenkasolo (20 Апр 2021)

@горошек, да, дочку в садик на плечах носила и на турники закидывала, балда...


----------



## tatabel (21 Апр 2021)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> дочку в садик на плечах носила


Я думала, что я одна такая балда. Тоже 20 кг на плечах носила по 15 минут без перерыва пару недель, ну а в обычные будни в садик на ручках в течении 4 лет, реже как коник на санках 😁 привет, подруга по уму 😁


----------



## Kris 911 (29 Апр 2021)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> @Руся, я пишу, потому что помню ту растерянность и беспомощность от метаний и страха. Надеюсь, мой опыт будет кому-то полезен. Он не абсолютен, но имеет место быть. Были и проблемы мес через 3, в моих темах все описано. Что-то скрывать и приукрашивать не буду, тут у людей судьбоносные решения принимаются. Ведь здоровье - это основа основ.
> 
> И мне предстоят роды, это напряг всего тела, волнуюсь. Хоть я и вернулась к прежним спортивным нагрузкам, тут совсем иначе, монотонное длительное напряжение. Может, дамы напишут, кто рожал после операций таких, как прошло.


Здравствуйте. Спасибо вам за то что пишите после того,  как у вас все наладилось! Действительно хочется верить...  Но пока одни мучения и наверное не предел,  страшно как то.



tatabel написал(а):


> Я думала, что я одна такая балда. Тоже 20 кг на плечах носила по 15 минут без перерыва пару недель, ну а в обычные будни в садик на ручках в течении 4 лет, реже как коник на санках 😁 привет, подруга по уму 😁


И я балда,  только вы таскали детей, а я всякие палатки,  теперь вообще и нейрохирургии не поможет. А появилось дите, которое теперь и приподнять не могу.  Ну дура что тут скажешь.


----------



## olenkasolo (29 Апр 2021)

Kris 911 написал(а):


> И я балда,  только вы таскали детей, а я всякие палатки,  теперь вообще и нейрохирургии не поможет. А появилось дите, которое теперь и приподнять не могу.  Ну дура что тут скажешь.


Все мы иногда с умом были не в ладах. Кому-то повезло, кому-то не очень, как нам. Вы попробуйте проконсультироваться с Кругловым, может, есть если не прям решение, но подмога и облегчение вашей проблеме.


----------



## Kris 911 (29 Апр 2021)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> Все мы иногда с умом были не в ладах. Кому-то повезло, кому-то не очень, как нам. Вы попробуйте проконсультироваться с Кругловым, может, есть если не прям решение, но подмога и облегчение вашей проблеме.


Вряд ли я к нему доеду.  В каком городе он принимает?


----------



## Руся (29 Апр 2021)

Kris 911 написал(а):


> И я балда,  только вы таскали детей, а я всякие палатки,  теперь вообще и нейрохирургии не поможет. А появилось дите, которое теперь и приподнять не могу.  Ну дура что тут скажешь.


Да вы хоть полезные дела делали. А вот я самая большая среди вас балда-штангу таскала, фитнесс, блин. Кому теперь эта фигура нужна? С больным позвоночником..



olenkasolo написал(а):


> Все мы иногда с умом были не в ладах. Кому-то повезло, кому-то не очень, как нам. Вы попробуйте проконсультироваться с Кругловым, может, есть если не прям решение, но подмога и облегчение вашей проблеме.


Скажите пожалуйста, он принимает всех желающих? Пусть хоть на платной основе.. Тоже хочу еще одно мнение нх услышать.. Может что дельное присоветует.. Боли какие то постоянные..


----------



## Kris 911 (29 Апр 2021)

Руся написал(а):


> Да вы хоть полезные дела делали. А вот я самая большая среди вас балда-штангу таскала, фитнесс, блин. Кому теперь эта фигура нужна? С больным позвоночником..


ой,  е ей,  теперь только плакать остается.. А у вас что?


----------



## Руся (29 Апр 2021)

Kris 911 написал(а):


> А у вас что?


Грыжи , l4-5, l5-s1. Причем 5-1 старая, ей лет 10.а вот l4-5, в октябре в зале долбанула, со штангой приседала, она и лопнула, я даже слышала как будто что то хрустнуло. И вот после этого уже почти полгода боли. Но обострения грыж прошли, а вот позвоночник просел и теперь суставы фасеточные трутся друг об друга и болит низ спины. Не знаю, что делать. Обезболивающие не помогают.
Сделала РЧД 2 недели назад. Но помогло наполовину. На уровне 4-5 вроде не болит и не стреляет. А вот l5-s1 болит


----------



## Kris 911 (29 Апр 2021)

@Руся, ну с поясницей можно бороться, думаю вы найдете свое лечение.


----------



## olenkasolo (1 Май 2021)

Руся написал(а):


> Скажите пожалуйста, он принимает всех желающих? Пусть хоть на платной основе.. Тоже хочу еще одно мнение нх услышать.. Может что дельное присоветует.. Боли какие то постоянные..


Да, принимает. Позвоните ему на рабочий мобильник.


----------



## Руся (1 Май 2021)

@olenkasolo, спасибо. Это на тот, который на сайте опубликован?
Цена вопроса?


----------



## olenkasolo (2 Май 2021)

Руся написал(а):


> Это на тот, который на сайте опубликован?
> Цена вопроса?


Да, именно на него. Цена вопроса была 80 тыс за два уровня в 2018. Импланты шейные по 250 тыс были, поясничные вроде по 300. Но за 3 года цены изменились, вероятнее всего.


----------



## tankist (5 Май 2021)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> Да, именно на него. Цена вопроса была 80 тыс за два уровня в 2018. Импланты шейные по 250 тыс были, поясничные вроде по 300. Но за 3 года цены изменились, вероятнее всего.


Если речь идёт об имплантах типа М6-С, то вероятнее всего это будет стоить денег. Но если вести разговор об имплантах типа Peek Prevail, то возможна операция по квоте, если есть показания. Я так оперировался в Москве, в НМХЦ Пирогова, у В.Б.Лебедева. три года, полёт нормальный (ТТТ). Впрочем, подобные операции делают в Москве и в Питере в многих больницах.


----------



## Dmitry4125 (31 Май 2021)

Всем привет! Мне 28 лет, В ближайшее время тоже планирую операцию на шейный отдел позвоночника, грыжа 6мм, давит на спинной мозг, сейчас 2-е обострение, чувствую себя нормально, слегка болит шея и немного очтчдает в плечо, когда было первое обострение, то мучения были сильнее и правая рука сильно онемела, был у первого НХ, поставил капельницу и все прошло, спустя 5 месяцев случилось второе обострение (не сильное), пошёл к Фархат Файаду Ахметовичу, он меня убедил, что оперировать нужно точно и как можно скорее, так как есть вероятность, что отключиться все ниже ключицы. Попал на ваш форум, увидел много отзывов о Круглова И. А., и пошёл к нему на приём, он тоже сказал, что нужно оперировать, буду ставить М6С. Сейчас сдаю анализы, первая в жизни операция. Меня немного смущает состояние госпиталя, я понимаю что Круглов возможно и хороший специалист, но что на счёт оборудования в этом госпитале, насколько оно современное, и сам Круглов не произвёл на меня какого то супер положительного впечатления, такой же как и все, надеюсь как хирург он крутой)

Вообще есть сомнения, что мне нужна операция, у меня нет мучительных болей. Но перспектива остаться овощем меня не радует совсем


----------



## AnnaS (31 Май 2021)

@Dmitry4125, создайте свою тему и пригласите в нее врачей. Мне принять решение о необходимости операции помог в том числе и форум.


----------



## Dmitry4125 (31 Май 2021)

AnnaS написал(а):


> Создайте свою тему и пригласите в нее врачей. Мне принять решение о необходимости операции помог в том числе и форум.


Да думаю что нужно оперировать, был у 2-х нейрохирургов, сказали надо оперировать, жить с постоянным страхом того, что может что-то произойти желания нет, а если произойдёт, то неизвестно кто меня будет оперировать и что мне установят тоже не понятно. Поэтому пока могу сам выбирать хирурга и то, что мне установят в позвоночник, буду оперировать, затягивать это не вижу смысла, так как боюсь что позже придётся ставить не один а 2 импланта или вообще противопоказания к установке появятся.


----------



## Виктор-72 (1 Июн 2021)

Dmitry4125 написал(а):


> Вообще есть сомнения, что мне нужна операция, у меня нет мучительных болей.


Забудьте про операцию, коли так. Профилактических НХ операций не бывает, это утопия.


Dmitry4125 написал(а):


> Но перспектива остаться овощем меня не радует совсем


Последите за собой, занимайтесь правильно, посетите правильного врача, например @AIR (очно и со снимками). Врачи не боги, но, возможно, получится понять что происходит. Если рушится все, то операция не поможет однозначно, обвалится и с имплантом и с ТПФ. 
Это мое личное, очень непрофессиональное мнение человека, который наделал глупостей.


----------



## О. (1 Июн 2021)

Dmitry4125 написал(а):


> Вообще есть сомнения, что мне нужна операция, у меня нет мучительных болей. Но перспектива остаться овощем меня не радует совсем


Пригласите в свою тему Федора Петровича, спросите его мнение, оперироваться, или стоит побороться консервативно.


----------



## AIR (1 Июн 2021)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Это мое личное, очень непрофессиональное мнение человека, который наделал глупостей.


Виктор,  прошу прощения за "философское отступление"..  . Вчера вечером, во время зачистки металлокаркаса для мангальной, я вспомнил выражение "мы есть то, что мы едим", или применительно к медицинскому форуму - "каждый пациент достоин своего врача".... Если ситуация острая , то пациент обращается чаще всего к "первому прпавшемуся доктору", а вот если проблема перерастает в хроническую,  достаточно длительную по времени, то подход меняется... Тогда пациент "выбирает" доктора исходя из уровня своего образования, менталитета, окружения... Бывает, читаешь тему и диву даёшься,  человек никакие аргументы, вроде очень обоснованные и подтвержденные объективным исследованиями и простой логикой ребенком понимаемые, ну не воспринимает всё! Гнёт свою линию точка!  Идёт своей, предопределенной дорожкой с заведомо известным итогом..  Видимо такова "селяви"🤔.
Ещё раз прошу простить за сей опус, он к данной теме отношения прямого не имеет. Так сказать "болгаркой " по ржавчине навеяло..🤔


----------



## olenkasolo (1 Июн 2021)

Dmitry4125 написал(а):


> Меня немного смущает состояние госпиталя, я понимаю что Круглов возможно и хороший специалист, но что на счёт оборудования в этом госпитале, насколько оно современное, и сам Круглов не произвёл на меня какого то супер положительного впечатления, такой же как и все, надеюсь как хирург он крутой)


А чем вас отделение не устроило? Все чисто, адекватно. М6 там на потоке.


----------



## Dmitry4125 (1 Июн 2021)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> А чем вас отделение не устроило?


Есть огромное отличие от частных клиник, этот госпиталь со времён ссср не ремонтировался по видимому. Мне это все совсем не важно, просто при таком внешнем виде отделения встаёт вопрос, на сколько там современное оборудование. И когда, как вы говорите, «на потоке» это не всегда хорошо, не хотелось бы попасть на конвейер. Иду туда только потому что на этом форуме достаточно много кому подобную операцию провёл Круглов И. А. Не нашёл ни одного объективно плохого отзыва.


----------



## AnnaS (1 Июн 2021)

@olenkasolo,  примите поздравление с прекрасным событием - рождением сына! С Вашим маленьким чудом! Стать мамой - это счастье, которое невозможно сравнить ни с чем! Пусть растет счастливым и радует первой улыбкой, первыми словами и первыми шагами!


----------



## горошек (1 Июн 2021)

AnnaS написал(а):


> Стать мамой - это счастье, которое невозможно сравнить ни с чем!


Ну разве что со счастьем стать бабушкой 😉😊. Когда рожаешь сама, то это счастье, но воспринимаешь как данность, а когда рождаются внуки, то как чудо. Особенно, если рожает дочь. Хотя, сына у меня не было.


----------



## Виктор-72 (2 Июн 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Так сказать "болгаркой " по ржавчине навеяло..🤔


Андрей Иосифович, ну, Вы же знаете, что "Я её и так и эдак, а она - ну никак!" (С) к/ф "Берегите женщин".
Вот и получается "свой путь", увы. =(


----------



## Руся (2 Июн 2021)

Dmitry4125 написал(а):


> Есть огромное отличие от частных клиник, этот госпиталь со времён ссср не ремонтировался по видимому. Мне это все совсем не важно, просто при таком внешнем виде отделения встаёт вопрос, на сколько там современное оборудование. И когда, как вы говорите, «на потоке» это не всегда хорошо, не хотелось бы попасть на конвейер. Иду туда только потому что на этом форуме достаточно много кому подобную операцию провёл Круглов И. А. Не нашёл ни одного объективно плохого отзыва.


Не знаю. На меня Круглов произвел неизгладимое положительное впечатление.. Спокойный, уравновешенный, какой и должен быть военный хирург. (Тоже консультировалась у него по поводу м6 l).. 
Если бы не лично-бытовые мои траблы, уже была бы у него на столе. 
И как правильно вы заметили, нет ни одного отрицательного исхода операции. Все счастливы и довольны.

И кстати, можете сделать в "Аксисе" При Бурденко. Недавно парень там ставил кейджи. Частная клиника с отдельной палатой. Правда ценник на порядок выше. Но я так поняла Вас это не смущает? ) 
Тогда Вам туда..


----------



## Dmitry4125 (2 Июн 2021)

Руся написал(а):


> И кстати, можете сделать в "Аксисе" При Бурденко. Недавно парень там ставил кейджи. Частная клиника с отдельной палатой. Правда ценник на порядок выше. Но я так поняла Вас это не смущает? )
> Тогда Вам туда..


Да нет, чувствительно, но не критично. Мне не принципиально какая будет палата, Питание и прочее. Важно что бы прошло все хорошо)


----------



## Руся (2 Июн 2021)

Dmitry4125 написал(а):


> Да нет, чувствительно, но не критично. Мне не принципиально какая будет палата, Питание и прочее. Важно что бы прошло все хорошо)


Ну тогда надо на "руки" Смотреть, а не на саму больницу.


----------



## olenkasolo (2 Июн 2021)

AnnaS написал(а):


> @olenkasolo,  примите поздравление с прекрасным событием - рождением сына! С Вашим маленьким чудом! Стать мамой - это счастье, которое невозможно сравнить ни с чем! Пусть растет счастливым и радует первой улыбкой, первыми словами и первыми шагами!


Спасибо большое! Я очень надеюсь, что нам хватит сил и здоровья вырастить его.


----------



## olenkasolo (2 Июн 2021)

Dmitry4125 написал(а):


> Есть огромное отличие от частных клиник, этот госпиталь со времён ссср не ремонтировался по видимому. Мне это все совсем не важно, просто при таком внешнем виде отделения встаёт вопрос, на сколько там современное оборудование. И когда, как вы говорите, «на потоке» это не всегда хорошо, не хотелось бы попасть на конвейер. Иду туда только потому что на этом форуме достаточно много кому подобную операцию провёл Круглов И. А. Не нашёл ни одного объективно плохого отзыва.


Под потоком имелось в виду, что операция наработана, опыт один из самых значительных в стране. А оборудование, так оно стандартное для этих имплантов. Без него М6 просто не установить, почитайте в описании, как это все происходит. И сайт мст-технолоджис. В Подольске оперируют в основном "молодежь" лет 30-40 с перспективой возврата на службу. Так что здесь слово "поток" имеет исключительно положительный смысл.


----------



## Tasha86 (26 Июн 2021)

Baschirina написал(а):


> один Горожанин говорил , что операция серьёзная, что возможны серьёзные осложнения и что он будет при этих осложнениях делать.


Простите, а можно вот это вот поподробнее? Какие могут быть осложнения?

Немножко влезу и обновлю информацию, вдруг кому пригодится: Круглов доступен, отвечает на звонки. Проконсультировал (правда не сразу, а через пару дней). Цена вопроса за один имплант 450 000, стоимость операции 100000.


----------



## Руся (26 Июн 2021)

@Tasha86, мдя.. Ещё месяц назад я была у него. Цена импланта была 350.
Операция так же-100
Все дорожает(


----------



## Tasha86 (26 Июн 2021)

Руся написал(а):


> @Tasha86, мдя.. Ещё месяц назад я была у него. Цена импланта была 350.


Ой, прошу прощения, сейчас поправлю: все верно 350 имплант
100 операция
Рука дрогнула🙈🙈🙈


----------



## Руся (27 Июн 2021)

А то уж подумала, ничего себе, сразу на треть!
А еще он ставит титановые кейджи для сращения - 150 тыс цена.


----------



## Tasha86 (27 Июн 2021)

Если кому-то пригодится инфа - буду очень рада. На своей шкурке прочувствовала, что значат все эти метания, бесконечные вопросы, минимальный набор ответов (но порой таких нужных, таких своевременных! Спасибо, уважаемый @Доктор Ступин 💜 и уважаемый @vbl15 - тоже спасибо!). Перелопаченный внушительный объем информации в сжатые сроки и нервы-нервы-нервы..
По моей ситуации (есть тема). Удалось побывать на очной консультации у Круглова И.А. Ехала к нему, имея уже мнения 2х нейрохирургов по моему случаю (скидывала им те же фото, что и здесь в ветке) с намерением говорить про операцию и выбор систем для установки. На приеме он посмотрел меня, мое мрт и сказал, что да, картина на мрт нехорошая, прямо вот совсем нехорошая, миелопатия есть, но т.к. проявлений ее нет (только признаки раздражения спинного мозга), то и лезть к позвоночнику только на основании этих «картинок» считает нецелесообразным. Сказал, что если симптоматика и будет нарастать, то постепенно. И если появятся:
1. Боль
2. Покалывния в конечностях
3. Онемения пальцев
4. Слабость в мышцах
то тогда уже без промедлений на операцию. В течение месяца с момента ухудшения или в острой фазе боли. Тогда эти новые признаки с большой вероятностью уйдут. В целом разрешил не «носить» себя как хрустальную вазу, жить оьычной жизнью без экстрима. От неловкого поворота шеей (!в моем случае!) диск никуда не вылетет. Ретролистез минимальный, не болит, не сковывает движений. «Так и поживите пока спокойно».
Из чего делаю вывод: врач работает точно не из коммерческого интереса и не станет «втюхивать» дорогущий имплант там, где пока без операции можно (пока?) обойтись. Мне, выходит, Богом отмерено время, которого надеюсь хватит, чтобы поработать с грыжей и ускорить ее резорбцию. Тем самым и убрать причину миелопатии. Это, конечно, в идеальном идеале. Поживем-увидим.



Руся написал(а):


> А еще он ставит титановые кейджи для сращения - 150 тыс цена


Благо пока это обсуждать не пришлось. 💃🏻


----------



## olenkasolo (1 Июл 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Инструктор ЛФК!


Здравствуйте, доктор! Появилась вибрация в ногах на уровне колен примерно. Не зависит от положения тела, от наклона шеи. 5 недель назад родила, кормлю грудью, неделю назад участвовала в соревнованиях без травм вроде. Витамины сейчас никакие не пью. Сводить мышцы не сводит вроде. Ношу ребенка, коляску...
Это что - поясничный отдел начал намекать, что надо поаккуратнее? Боли нет, только иногда эта вибрация. И в плоской обуви ноет бедро и колено.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Июл 2021)

Давайте посмотрим недельку. Но поаккуратнее.
Участвовать в соревнованиях через месяц после родов конечно подвиг, но и нагрузка.


----------



## olenkasolo (1 Июл 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Участвовать в соревнованиях через месяц после родов конечно подвиг, но и нагрузка.


Доктор, мне так хотелось двигаться, я просто дорвалась. Сходила на пару тренировок. Растяжку я при беременности делала, ну не шпагат, но хоть что-то.
Вот вибрация эта появилась спустя неделю. Бегать-прыгать на песке мне не тяжело. А вот люльку от коляски с малышом поднимать тяжело... Еще и с одной стороны весь вес. Может, корсет какой надо или переноску?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Июл 2021)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> Может, корсет какой надо или переноску?


И корсет, и переноску, и уменьшить нагрузку, и аппликатор, и мазь, и НПВП, если не кормите.


----------



## olenkasolo (1 Июл 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И корсет, и переноску, и уменьшить нагрузку, и аппликатор, и мазь, и НПВП, если не кормите.


Жаль, от нервишек ничего нельзя.
После операции чуть где кольнет - все, паника и депрессия, что это это что-то страшное, РАС, БАС и конец не за горами. С этим бороться сложнее всего.
Хотя голова понимает, что вибрация чисто в ногах без других симптомов скорее от перегруза поясничного отдела.


----------



## Александра1981 (1 Июл 2021)

@olenkasolo, у меня тоже вибрация в ноге, появляется после ходьбы, я все-таки думаю, что мышцы. Хотя, правда, у меня она также была после стимуляции спинного мозга электродом, мне казалось, что рядом телефон вибрирует на скамейке. Спросила у своего врача, сказал, перегруз мышц.


----------



## olenkasolo (1 Июл 2021)

@Александра1981, да, отдаленно телефон и напоминает. Не сколько физически беспокоит, сколько морально.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Июл 2021)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> Жаль, от нервишек ничего нельзя.


Кормите?


----------



## olenkasolo (2 Июл 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Кормите?


Да, кормлю. Пупсу 5 недель.
Надоели эти излишние накручивания себя. Ну была же я адекватной когда-то...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Июл 2021)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> Надоели эти излишние накручивания себя. Ну была же я адекватной когда-то...


Послеродовая депрессия...


----------



## olenkasolo (2 Июл 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, с чего бурление-то это в ногах? Ночью ныл крестец и мышцы "по лампасам".
Это единственное, что напрягает, депрессовать поводов нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Июл 2021)

Мелкие нервы, отвечающие за поясницу (мышцы и суставы), являются частью большого нерва.
Они сливаются с ним и несут всю информацию в голову.
И после слияния информация, идущая снизу, смешивается с информацией, идущей с уровня поясницы и в голове уже воспринимается, как общая, а иногда и как только с ног, поскольку оттуда нервов больше, чем с поясницы.

И конечно вариант раздражения крупного нерва от ног, на уровне поясницы компрессией корешков.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (3 Июл 2021)

Ну вы даете, женщины. Все у вас вибрирует, хорошо, что не трескается и не отваливается еще.


----------



## olenkasolo (3 Июл 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, ночью ноги тянуло, трудно было уснуть, парацетамол выпила, отлегло, уснула. Похоже на грыжу?



Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Ну вы даете, женщины. Все у вас вибрирует, хорошо, что не трескается и не отваливается еще.


Если читаете этот форум, можете посмотреть, сколько тут мужчин еще хлеще. Сарказм тут не уместен. Наша бы воля - вообще не знать о таких форумах.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (3 Июл 2021)

Да наоборот хорошо, что еще не отваливается  как у хрустальной вазы.  На психосоматику у вас похоже.  Перетрен. Слово вибрация странное. Слово тянет тоже.

А еще томатную пасту поешьте, от недостатка калия натрия вроде бывает у беременных и кормящих.


----------



## olenkasolo (3 Июл 2021)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> А еще томатную пасту поешьте , от недостатка калия натрия вроде бывает у беременных и кормящих.


В беременность пила витамины и магнерот. А теперь то нельзя, это нельзя... 
Да никогда хрустальной не была. Спорт, ремонты своими руками. А теперь после операции на каждую непонятную мелочь обращаешь внимание.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (3 Июл 2021)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> А теперь то нельзя, это нельзя...


Чего эт. Витамины всегда можно вроде как. Как и питаться нормально всегда можно)


----------



## olenkasolo (3 Июл 2021)

@Sergei_Vorobey, всякие фасцикуляции и излишнее возбуждениеимышечных волокон вроде как от нехватки кальция-магния. Читаю аннотации к препаратам - нельзя. Из питания хз, как это извлечь. Творог ем, персики и бананы тоже, там калий.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (3 Июл 2021)

Калий и кальций антагонисты. от нехватки калия как раз судороги и боли в мышцах бывают. Ну у беременных кормящих потребности другие в этих минералах. в томатной пасте его много. Лучше ее кушать чем таблетки.


----------



## olenkasolo (27 Авг 2021)

17 августа было 3 года с операции, я опять забыла. А это значит, что все норм, раз забыла.
Живу обычной жизнью, поигрываю в волейбол, ношу на руках пупса, плаваю в любимой холодной Вашане. Надеюсь, что и дальше все будет штатно. Всем доброго здравия, друзья.
И спасибище Круглову, конечно.


----------



## Semichka (29 Сен 2021)

@olenkasolo, подскажите, пожалуйста, при грыжах Вы могли совершать наклоны головой вперёд и назад? У меня с такими же грыжами просто чудеса происходят: почти нет никакого онемения, всё двигается ниже шеи и голова хорошо соображает, а вот с наклонами головы никак, как будто блокировка стоит((( Было у Вас что-то подобное?


----------



## горошек (29 Сен 2021)

@Semichka, спросите доктора Ступина, смотрю, вы в разных темах этот вопрос задаёте. Но я думаю, что нормально это, блок и стоит, чтоб не шевелилось больное место, а расшевелится, так и болеть начнёт. Но я не врач, он вам лучше объяснит.


----------



## Semichka (29 Сен 2021)

@горошек, да, у меня тоже такое предположение. Мне просто интересно симптоматика такая только у меня или нет🤔 А то с таким блоком ни одно ЛФК толком сделаешь на шейный отдел((
В разных темах, так как там люди с подобными проблемами.


----------



## горошек (29 Сен 2021)

Доктор Ступин всегда говорит, что больным сегментам надо как раз обеспечить неподвижность, чтоб боли не было, а вот здоровые натренировать. Ну или типа того. Главное, что боли нет у вас и слабости.


----------



## Semichka (29 Сен 2021)

Да, всё так, но боли есть, иногда сильный мышечно-тонический синдром. Здоровых сегментов почти нет, поэтому головой стараюсь крутить поменьше. Сейчас прохожу курс реабилитации у Фёдора Петровича. Посмотрим что получится. Надеюсь на лучшее.


----------



## горошек (29 Сен 2021)

Semichka написал(а):


> Сейчас прохожу курс реабилитации у Фёдора Петровича. Посмотрим что получится. Надеюсь на лучшее.


Ну, дак вы в надёжных руках!


----------



## Semichka (29 Сен 2021)

@горошек, да, он невероятно обаятелен и полон энергии)) В руках такого человека только выздоравливать)). Очень надеюсь что выкарабкаюсь из этой жуткой трясины🥺


----------



## olenkasolo (17 Окт 2021)

Semichka написал(а):


> @olenkasolo, подскажите, пожалуйста, при грыжах Вы могли совершать наклоны головой вперёд и назад?


Да, назад голова не запрокидывалась, клинило будто.


----------



## olenkasolo (17 Окт 2021)

Здравствуйте, @Доктор Ступин. Доигралась я сегодня. На волейболе прыгнула и кажется, потянула спину. Встаю с дивана с помощью рук, боль между поясницей и копчиком вдоль позвоночника, никуда не отдает, есть положения без боли. Куда с этим? На мрт иду завтра. Задолбали вас чокнутые физкультурники, наверное)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2021)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, доктор. Доигралась я сегодня. На волейболе прыгнула и кажется, потянула спину. Куда с этим?


Так как не в шее, то наплевать!
Если бы не физкультура, хотя у Вас скорее спорт), так быстро и хорошо не восстановились.
Примите обезболивающее, полежите на аппликаторе и помажьте мазью. Завра врач посмотрит и решим.


----------



## olenkasolo (18 Окт 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Завра врач посмотрит и решим.


Грыжа 0.5 см. L5-S1


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2021)

Как у всех.
Скорее, расшевелили старое.
Лечим.


----------



## olenkasolo (18 Окт 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, с ребенком возиться все равно приходится. С коляской гулять или пока дома посидеть? Ходьба особо не напрягает, только наклоны и повороты.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2021)

Вот и ходить с высоко поднятой головой и не сгибающейся спиной ни перед кем!
Гулять можно, можно использовать корсет. Сейчас главное, дать покой больному месту, но восстановить подвижность здоровых сегментов.


----------



## olenkasolo (19 Окт 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, доктор, что отвечаете.
Чем лечиться, совместимым с кормлением ребенка, не знаю. Вроде ибупрофен можно, а так что еще...
Скинула ваши координаты подруге, маму к вам повезет, они хоть в Москве, в отличие от меня)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2021)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> Чем лечиться, совместимым с кормлением ребенка, не знаю. Вроде ибупрофен можно, а так что еще...


*1. ЛЕЧЕБНЫЙ ОРТОПЕДИЧЕСКИЙ РЕЖИМ:
а) Снижение статической нагрузки:
- сидеть с подпором под поясничный отдел*, лежать больше на боку, если на спине то с согнутыми ногами и опорой под колени
*б) Снижение динамической нагрузки:
-корсет при боли и при ходьбе*, ограничение подъема и ношения тяжести, не надо выпрямлять силой, лучше пока так и ходить в полусогнутом положении

*2. ОБЕЗБОЛИВАЮЩАЯ И ПРОТИВОВОСПАЛИТЕЛЬНАЯ ТЕРАПИЯ:
КУРС ОТ БОЛИ
а) Лекарства:*
Ибупрофен 400- 4 раза в день, после еды, 10 дней

*Как сможете приехать к врачу сделаем вот это:

локально-инъекционная терапия:*
- блокада фасеточного сустава: Новокаин 0.5%-10.0+Ксефокам+ Дексаметазон 4.0
Это если можете сутки не кормить грудью.

*б) Рефлексотерапия:
аппликатором типа Кузнецова.* Минут 15-20 до ощутимого тепла.
3-4 раза в день
*в) Мазевые апликации:*
- Диклофненак + Димексид + спортивная разогревающая мазь, все по 1 см смешать и втереть - вмассировать в больное место (в то место где делали разогрев, начинать с небольшого количества), 3-4 раза в день, после аппликатора
*г) Домашняя физиотерапия (спросите у соседей, у многих это есть дома):*

- Электротерапия (ЧЭНС терапия), Магнитотерапия, лазеротерапия
*д) Лфк для острого периода*

Все согласовать с лечащим врачом!


----------



## olenkasolo (21 Окт 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> *1. ЛЕЧЕБНЫЙ ОРТОПЕДИЧЕСКИЙ РЕЖИМ:
> а) Снижение статической нагрузки:
> - сидеть с подпором под поясничный отдел*, лежать больше на боку, если на спине то с согнутыми ногами и опорой под колени
> *б) Снижение динамической нагрузки:
> ...


Доктор, спасибо вам огромное.
После начала ибупрофена уже почти исчезла боль, в общем.


----------



## Никанор (21 Окт 2021)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Калий и кальций антагонисты. от нехватки калия как раз судороги и боли в мышцах бывают. Ну у беременных кормящих потребности другие в этих минералах. в томатной пасте его много. Лучше ее кушать чем таблетки.


Про все мышцы не скажу. А вот судороги икроножных мышц и пальцев ног происходят из-за проблемного поясничного отдела позвоночника.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (21 Окт 2021)

@Никанор, ну у меня две такие грыжки как у Ольги. ничего не судорожило. Если вы про то ее сообщение, то там непонятно что было. Возможно и усталость и перетрен.


----------



## Весёлый (21 Окт 2021)

@Никанор, ещё тромбофлебит глубоких вен и артерий.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (21 Окт 2021)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> После начала ибупрофена уже почти исчезла боль, в общем.


Сейчас доктор Епифанов сказал бы, что вы замедлите естественные имунные процессы. Хотя сейчас перечитал ее сообщение и понимаю что крестец и лампасы - это же по анатомии там где нерв идет как раз.

В любом случае спортсмен как терминатор - если и развалится, то сделает это весело и с огоньком и без нытья, в отличие от обывателей.


----------



## Никанор (21 Окт 2021)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> ...ну у меня две такие грыжки как у Ольги. ничего не судорожило. Если вы про то ее сообщение, то там непонятно что было. Возможно и усталость и перетрен.


Это я про как один из вариантов. Когда-то, давно у меня были смещены позвонки ПОП и приходилось по утрам вставать с кровати через падение на пол из-за судорог. Как только позвонки встали на место - судороги сразу исчезли и пока не возвращались.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (21 Окт 2021)

Никанор написал(а):


> Как только позвонки встали на место - судороги сразу исчезли и пока не возвращались.


Не отрицаю. Онемение, это все равно что отсидеть ногу. Нерв лишается питания на какое-то время и сбоит. Девушка писала про "бурление" тут трудно было понять.


----------



## olenkasolo (21 Окт 2021)

В любом случае, товарищи, стало лучше, и это ваще подарок. Это понимаешь, когда тебя лишают привычного.
В общем, что 50 - прекрасный возраст, понимаешь только в 60)
Конечно, начни я воскресенье с пива, была бы целее, наверное...
В общем, как в анекдоте "лучше б курил".



Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Не отрицаю. Онемение, это все равно что отсидеть ногу. Нерв лишается питания на какое-то время и сбоит. Девушка писала про "бурление" тут трудно было понять.


А бурление, это парестезии, научно выражаясь. Тоже признак дегенеративных изменений.
Сомневаюсь, что после беременностей, ковида, 2 операций под общим наркозом я чиста в остальных внепозвоночных местах, аки младенец.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (21 Окт 2021)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> В общем, как в анекдоте "лучше б курил".


Не, там тоже грыжи , только разница в том , что курильщик кашлянет или пукнет и сразу грыжа вылазит.


----------



## olenkasolo (21 Окт 2021)

@Sergei_Vorobey, может, сидела бы я на *опе ровно, была бы целее. Просто не хваталась бы за тяжелые вещи, слишком активные тренировки. А так, мне ж всегда казалось, что я неубиваемая. Такой и была до операции, у меня прям разрыв шаблона случился, что у меня вдруг что-то серьезное.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (21 Окт 2021)

А вот тут шутка про терминатора в тему была. Люди своей анатомии не знают часто, как оно там работает, эта биологическая машина, чертиеезнает, где можно и как эксплуатировать ее и тд. А сознание наше-вещь обманчивая. Я тоже плотно начал изучать только когда прихватило.

@olenkasolo, так что берегите себя какое-то время, от обезболивающих временное облегчение с обратным эффектом в перспективе. За сим пойду, а то разболтался тут опять))


----------



## olenkasolo (13 Янв 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот и ходить с высоко поднятой головой и не сгибающейся спиной ни перед кем!
> Гулять можно, можно использовать корсет. Сейчас главное, дать покой больному месту, но восстановить подвижность здоровых сегментов.


Здравствуйте, доктор, с наступившим! 
Начал дергаться палец большой на правой руке. Фасцикуляции или как оно там, хз. Конечно, таскаю пупса, по лестнице качу коляску правой рукой и жму именно этим пальцем в телефон. 
В руке есть ощущение усталости, но заметно именно подергивание пальца пару дней. 
Это как с дергающимся глазом, дня на три, или может дольше быть? Как бороться? Немного мешает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Янв 2022)

Магний В6, на пару недель и посмотрим.


----------



## olenkasolo (13 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, грудное вскармливание в противопоказаниях(
А у пупса режутся первые зубы, и он питается, считай, только моим молоком. Пью элевит. Но кожа у ногтя на пальцах рук постоянно в глубоких трещинах, стали ломаться ногти, и вот палец дергается... Пора с молоком завершаться?

Если это имеет значение, 3 января на соревнованиях мне долбанули неудачно на блоке по 4 пальцу на этой руке, отек еще бывает, но в целом уже более-менее. А дергается большой палец пару дней только.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Янв 2022)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> Грудное вскармливание в противопоказаниях(


УПС! Забыл.
Заварите пустырника.


----------



## olenkasolo (19 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, особенно заметно, когда на телефоне печатаю. Палец большой будто сам жмет на экран. При другой деятельности особо не заметно. Интересно, что за прикол. И может ли это быть от удара локтем между костяшек об угол острый?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Янв 2022)

?
Скорее гипертонус этой мышцы. Какой уровень операции?


----------



## olenkasolo (19 Янв 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Какой уровень операции?


С5-с6 и с6-с7
Летом 4 года операции. Нагрузки были разные, но не в виде монотонного таскания пупса на согнутой руке.
До операции большой, указательный и средний палец онемевшие по коже были.

Мне главное, чтоб это не было признаком какой-нибудь стремной фигни, после операции небольшая паранойя на этот счет. А так жить не мешает, физкультурить и домохозяйничать тоже.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (19 Янв 2022)

Как пел один московский юморист (пародируя Кадырова) "А чтоб на телефон вы не отвлекались , мы вам отнимем большой палец..." 
А когда ударили - то , Ольга? Остались отеки/синяки на руке ? Я раз ударил грушу так что у мнея на какое то время опухла кисть и один палец выключился вообще. Возможно у вас тоже локальное. Так что не паникуйте.


----------



## olenkasolo (19 Янв 2022)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Как пел один московский юморист (пародируя Кадырова) "А чтоб на телефон вы не отвлекались , мы вам отнимем большой палец..."
> А когда ударили - то , Ольга? Остались отеки/синяки на руке ? Я раз ударил грушу так что у мнея на какое то время опухла кисть и один палец выключился вообще. Возможно у вас тоже локальное. Так что не паникуйте.


3 января. Отек, синяк, боль. Впрочем, возрадуясь, что это не перелом и не разрыв сухожилия, я это дело в пластырь - и вперед на лыжах, пусть и коряво держа палку тремя пальцами. Потом добавила радости ударом локтя об угол, а потом вот примерно неделю стал этот палец подергиваться. Дергается сильнее после таскания пупса. После сна и отдыха почти сходит на нет. 
Любопытно, что за хрень.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (19 Янв 2022)

Веселая у вас жизнь, завидую. Ну значится пройдет. Думаю нерв от отека раздражается.  Главное грушу не бейте  ))


----------



## olenkasolo (19 Янв 2022)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Веселая у вас жизнь, завидую. Ну значится пройдет. Думаю нерв от отека раздражается.  Главное грушу не бейте  ))


Ой, это точно нет) это у меня папа любил, со времен секции бокса у него кривая носовая перегородка и храп.


----------



## olenkasolo (19 Янв 2022)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Веселая у вас жизнь, завидую. Ну значится пройдет. Думаю нерв от отека раздражается.  Главное грушу не бейте  ))


Знаете, почему-то ощущение быстротечности такое... Хочется все успеть. Кто знает, сколько эти железки продержатся в хорошем состоянии? Сколько ещё я смогу быть активной? Для меня действительно, движение - жизнь. А к доктору Ступину пристает моя пессимистичная сторона. Когда оптимистичная перегнула с движением)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Янв 2022)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> С5-с6 и с6-с7


То есть, уровень как раз и большого пальца.



olenkasolo написал(а):


> Летом 4 года операции. Нагрузки были разные, но не в виде монотонного таскания пупса на согнутой руке.
> До операции большой, указательный и средний палец онемевшие по коже были.


То есть, хоть и восстановилось, но не полностью. 



olenkasolo написал(а):


> Мне главное, чтоб это не было признаком какой-нибудь стремной фигни, после операции небольшая паранойя на этот счет. А так жить не мешает, физкультурить и домохозяйничать тоже.


И наплевать. Массаж и ЛФК. Нет системного заболевания.


----------



## olenkasolo (18 Авг 2022)

17 авг было 4 года с операции. Живу полной жизнью, спасибо Круглову и импланту. И всем, кто здесь поддерживал, советовал, писал свои истории. 

Я активно занимаюсь детьми,  играю в волейбол весьма активно, участвую в соревнованиях (2 место на области, продвинутый любитель, скажем так), катаюсь зимой на лыжах. В общем, живу нормально, как и до операции. Ничего тяжелее детской коляски 12 кг, стараюсь не поднимать, и то коляску редко очень прям поднимаю. 
На форуме бываю нечасто, так как беспокойства по опорно-двигательной части беспокоят редко. 
Всем доброго здравия и мира!


----------



## olenkasolo (19 Авг 2022)

Прошу прощения за корявые тексты, сейчас перечитала свою тавтологию. Малыш мой не спал полночи вчера, мой мозг слегка поплыл от таких бдений.


----------

